# Cat chasing



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all
I had two middle aged cats before my pup arrived, and having always had cats and dogs together as a kid, I assumed all would settle down in time. I am looking for reassurance that this will happen!
I have taken things v slowly, put a stairgate on the kitchen door and kept the pup in the kitchen and garden when I'm around, then in her crate with the stairgate open for the cats to come through at night or if I'm out in the day. So they can see each other and the cats get to keep most of the territory. Since the nice weather I've also had the french doors in the lounge open and a little trellis fence across the side passage so the cats can come out and jump up onto the fence and into next door. I've also had regular introduction sessions where I've put the pup on a lead and sat with her and the cats as they sniff each other and make the necessary hissing and suchlike. I've also done lots of 'leave it' training with rewards, which works fine as long as I am there and no one moves!
The problem is that things don't seem to be settling as I'd hoped. As soon as the pup sees a cat tiptoing through the hall she launches herself full speed at the stairgate, tail wagging ready for fun. If she sees a cat outside she heads after it at top speed. If there is one on the fence she jumps up and down barking hysterically.
I am ready now to give her more of the run of the house, now she's fully house trained and less crazy, but I was hoping that she would be more borded with the cats now and not interested in chasing them about, and that they would feel likewise and less inclined to run. 
Any advice or words of reassurance greatly received!
Julia


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Julia 

It sounds like you did your research before Scout came home regarding cat introductions! To add to what you’re already doing:

-	Feed the cats before Scout and don’t let Scout eat their food
-	We told Saffi off for chasing and/or barking at the cats
-	Ensure you cuddle the cats – a lot! 
-	We would sometimes carry one of the cats over to Saffi when she was calm and her sniff and lick the cats 
- we forced the cats to spend some time with Saffi - they have to realise that she's not a threat. 

Saffi is now coming up to six months and we’re getting there – she gets the occasional bop and every so often will try and chase but we still tell her off – you have to be consistent. When we get home with Saffi the cats meet us at the front door for a nose sniff and when they’re waiting for their food they’ll rub up against her. The cats barely came down in the first three weeks 

Here are some pictures to prove that it may well work itself out. Give it time! The cats barely came down in the first three weeks so hand in there!


----------

